# Cut and Paste



## Jambe (Dec 5, 2010)

Is there any way for a person using 'Kindle For PC' to copy a section of a non-DRM book to Word?

I tried the normal Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V and it doesn't work.


----------



## lsg168 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tired highlighting the text in kindle for PC(force a sync), and then access the kindle.amazon.com (you have to log in to your account).  

From the webpage, all your highlights are saved and you can copy/paste.


----------



## Jambe (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks lsg168. I did what you suggested and after futzing around I did get the selection onto kindle.amazon.com and into Word. But I don't know specifically how I did it, as I tried many approaches which seemed to fail.

Can you tell me specifically what are the next couple of steps after I have highlighted the text (yellow background). Is it Go | Archived Items? (The tab 'Archived Items' always shows ...0.


----------



## lsg168 (Aug 4, 2010)

After highlighting the text, you do nothing - I think sync'ing is done at the background automatically.  

I think a small file with reference to the .azw file is saved somewhere and uploaded to your Amazon account everytime you open/close the application.  I have not used kindle for PC so do not know its interface, on my Kindle Iphone application there is a "sync" function and tells me when the last sync was done.  I forced a sync so that I can see the change on the website right away.

There is really nothing to it.


----------



## Jambe (Dec 5, 2010)

I experimented some more and discovered what works immediately without closing the app.

Highlight the selection you wish to put on kindle.amazon.com. You can highlight as many discontinuous selections as you wish.

On the Kindle for PC menu bar click Go | Archived Items (Ctrl+Alt+A)

Then click Tools | Sync and Check for New Items (F5)

Go to www.kindle.amazon.com and select the 'Your Highlights' tab. Your selections should appear. Highlight them, press Ctrl+C to copy them and Ctrl+V to put them into your word processor. If you already have 'Your Highlights' open you will have to 'Reload current page' or 'Refresh' to see the new highlights.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Jambe said:


> I experimented some more and discovered what works immediately without closing the app.
> 
> Highlight the selection you wish to put on kindle.amazon.com. You can highlight as many discontinuous selections as you wish.
> 
> ...


This is quite helpful, except the "www" needs to be deleted from the kindle.amazon.com link. It would surely be nice to be able simply to cut and paste directly Kindle for PC, but at least there is a work-around.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Jambe said:


> You can highlight as many discontinuous selections as you wish.


I bet you can't: there is a clipping limit on most books, so that you can't highlight more than a few percent of the text of the book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I bet you can't: there is a clipping limit on most books, so that you can't highlight more than a few percent of the text of the book.


I agree. . . I think it's something like 10% of the whole, but I'm not sure about that. But, for sure, you can't just highlight or clip the whole book.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The MyClippings file seems to have a smaller limit than the website. The file will stop recording highlights, but they will still show up online. There is probably still a percentage limit, though.


----------

